# Brakes



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

hey, im a new guy here, just bought an 04 GTO a week ago. I have a question about the brakes. I love the calipers on the 05-06 (Red with GTO written on them) My question is will the 05-06 calipers fit on the the 04? I love the look of the red calipers compared to the plain jane grey. thanks!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. a lot of fellers put 05-06 brake systems on there 04. Do a search on the topic.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4260


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

05GTO said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4260


That was one of the most professionally written posts i've ever seen.:cool


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

thank you guys soo much. i'll start looking around for the parts. just finished washing and waxing it, i love how the black paint shines, really a beautiful car


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Is "Goatsucker" the translation for a chupacabra? Just curious.


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

*chupacabra*

wow!!!! i can't believe you actually got that! yes, it is refering to the chupacabra. My cousin and i have a running joke about the chupacabra. he owns a C6 'vette, his license plate is chupacabra as well as his 'vette forum name. so i figured it was only apropriate if i referenced the chupacabra as well. goatsucker just happens to work perfectly since as you know the gto's nickname is the goat. Im glad someone got it!



:cheers


----------

